# ISPConfig3 mit nginx und joomla3 SEO ?



## Dirk67 (6. Nov. 2014)

hallo
ich benutze ISPConfig3 mit nginx (unter Debian 7) [PHP-FPM] und versuche jetzt joomla 3 mit aktiviertem SEF laufen zu lassen.
Hierzu soll man eine nginx-direktive in den vhost eingeben:
--> http://docs.joomla.org/Enabling_Search_Engine_Friendly_(SEF)_URLs_on_Nginx
so weit so gut.
Ich habe jetzt diese nginx-direktive im ISPConfig3 unter Webseiten -> Web Domain -> Optionen -> nginx direktiven
eingegeben und den nginx neu gestartet.
Leider tut sich nichts / keine Veränderung / Joomla3 SEF läuft nicht -> 404

kann es sein, dass diese direktive VOR den fastcgi-Sachen in der vhost-config stehen muss ?
und wenn ja wie bekomme ich die dahin ?
(ISPConfig3 hängt ja die direktiven aus o.g. Eingabefeld immer nur hinten an )


----------



## nowayback (6. Nov. 2014)

schonmal hier: https://timmehosting.de/joomla-hosting-auf-nginx reingeschaut? das soll funktionieren und da er ispconfig mitentwickelt, dürfte er die notwendige ahnung haben ;-)


----------



## Dirk67 (7. Nov. 2014)

nein,
kenne ich nicht.
das eigentliche "Umschreiben" wird auch dort mit einem "1-zeiler" gemacht

```
location / {
  try_files $uri $uri/ /index.php?q=$uri&$args;
  }
```
was ich dort sehen kann:
auch dort stehen die Sachen VOR den fastcgi-Direktiven,
ist das der entscheidende Punkt ?
und wenn ja wie bekomme ich die dahin ?
(ISPConfig3 hängt ja die direktiven aus o.g. Eingabefeld immer nur hinten/unten an (in der jeweiligen vhost-datei))

die dort angesprochene Anleitung:
http://www.howtoforge.com/running-joomla-1.7-on-nginx-lemp-on-debian-squeeze-ubuntu-11.10-p2
bezieht sich m.E. auf einen Server ohne ISPConfig3,
denn ISPConfig3 überschreibt ja die
/etc/nginx/sites-available/www.example.com.vhost
Dateien immer wieder (?)


----------



## Dirk67 (7. Nov. 2014)

entschuldigt bitte, mein Fehler:
die Direktive

```
location / {
try_files $uri $uri/ /index.php?q=$uri&$args;
}
```
ist richtig und funktioniert.
sie muss nicht zwingend VOR den fastcgi-Direktiven stehen.
Somit kann man sie wie oben beschrieben im ISPConfig3 in den Web-Domain Optionen eintragen.

Es funktioniert aber nur wenn joomla im web-root installiert ist.
"web-root" ist das Verzeichnis welches auch im vhost mit der direktive "root" eingetragen ist.
z.B. /var/www/clients/client1/web8/web
(bzw. ISPConfig3 trägt dort nur einen entsprechenden Symlink ein, welchem ein "/web" angehängt wird)
Ist joomla in einem Unterverzeichnis installiert, also unterhalb "/web" (so wie in meinem Fall),
dann muss man natürlich die o.g. rewrite-Direktive entsprechend anpassen ,
z.B. wenn joomla im Unterverzeichnis "joomla" installiert wurde:

```
location /joomla/ {
  try_files $uri $uri/ /joomla/index.php?q=$uri&$args;
  }
```
dann funktionierts auch ...


----------

